# SMOK Pen - possible issue?



## Ruwaid (9/1/18)

Hi guys
So last night I took a pull on my Smok Pen device and for the first time noticed a blue/whiteish light/flame coming from the air holes and USB charging hole. Like a bright glow as you pull in.

So I thought it might be the coil thats almost burnt...so primed a new coil, clened device, inserted, waited about an hour and took another pull only for the same thing to happen.

Just glows as you inhale then stops as you do. Is the device maybe screwed?

Thank you guys


----------



## Spyro (9/1/18)

It's probably light leak from the fire button.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Ruwaid (9/1/18)

so i shouldnt worry bud? Yeah cos it only happens when firing up actually.


----------



## Spyro (9/1/18)

I don't think it's an issue but next time you're around a vape store get them to check it out. I really can't say without looking at it but the fire button lights up when you push it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (9/1/18)

Ruwaid said:


> so i shouldnt worry bud? Yeah cos it only happens when firing up actually.


If it's not a spark and no burning smell can be detected i would concur with @Spyro but like Spyro said without seeing it can't be sure if you are still worried get it checked out.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ruwaid (9/1/18)

So a spark or burning smell would only relate to the coil @Timwis?
Thank you bud


----------



## Spyro (9/1/18)

Ruwaid said:


> So a spark or burning smell would only relate to the coil @Timwis?
> Thank you bud



No, it could mean failing internals. If you can taste burn then it's the coils. But I seem to doubt it. Try upload a video?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (9/1/18)

Ruwaid said:


> So a spark or burning smell would only relate to the coil @Timwis?
> Thank you bud


No a spark or burning smell to do with the circuit board even those little stick type devices have a small PCB or battery issue. If there is no sparks or burning smell like @Spyro said it could just be light but without seeing it can't know. like i said if you are worried take it to someone who has more experience or vape shop they will be able to put your mind at rest or tell you it's RIP.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (9/1/18)

Spyro said:


> No, it could mean failing internals. If you can taste burn then it's the coils. But I seem to doubt it. Try upload a video?


Sorry i was writing my message when you must of posted wasn't trying to tread on your toes

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Muttaqeen (9/1/18)

As suggested it would be best to take it back to the store or attempt to upload a video... I had a pen style device a year or 2 back and the little LED used in the mod had moved which caused the same issue on my end however in your case it may be a different issue.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (9/1/18)

Is this what u are talking about ?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Ruwaid (10/1/18)

@Faiyaz Cheulkar thank you bud...thats exactly what im talking about. Is it just the LED thats shifted place?


----------



## IVapesDaNicotine (10/1/18)

The lights on those aren't all that strong, it might be the light im not sure... But if you don't get heat from that area it wont be fire, same goes for smell... no smell no circuit board burn. ive burnt through some circuits before the smell is sooo horrible. try screwing the parts together more tightly and see if its light leaking out then stop worrying. i tend to agree with @Spyro


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (10/1/18)

Ruwaid said:


> @Faiyaz Cheulkar thank you bud...thats exactly what im talking about. Is it just the LED thats shifted place?



Yes it's just the led. But I don't think it's shifted, just poor design I guess. The gap is letting the light through. Don't worry there is no technical fault.


----------



## Ruwaid (10/1/18)

Shot thanks guys!!


----------

